# do ferrets smell



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

ok although i do not live at home anymore i have just been talking to my dad and he told me no way should i get a ferret and keep it indoors as they really smell???is this true???i was really looking forward to getting one


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

a bit, the poo REAAALLY smells if you leave it but thats all I can smell. People have told me my ferrets themselves stink but I personally can't smell them at all, its just the poop I can smell : victory:


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

I think anything smells if not cleaned out on a regular basis..

Ferrets probably smell more than say a rabbit,but nothing really bad.

The fur has a kind of musky oder but you can actually buy ferret shampoo.

As long as you keep on top of cleaning you should not have a problem.

John


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

my sister thinks they stink...but i personally don't even notice the smell anymore. I think it's something you get used to. I never thought they were that bad to be honest.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

llama_girl said:


> my sister thinks they stink...but i personally don't even notice the smell anymore. I think it's something you get used to. I never thought they were that bad to be honest.


I think its kind of a smell that you either don't notice/mind or a smell that you hate LOL.. I personally don't mind it,although all mine live outdoors.

John


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

i have mine in my bedroom, about a metre away from my bed i have 1 spayed female, 1 entire adult hob, and a hob kit and a jill kit.
and i cant smell them.
my mum can tho :|


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

lol wel it cant b worse thn the smell of beardie poo can it...


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

I have one that lives indoors and im gettin possibly 2 more tomo and I dnt think they smell, Ive had rats before and thought they smelt more!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

yes they smell, hence i call ours tinkerbell the stinkerbell :lol2:


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

ignore cooljules!! he cant stand something smeller sweeter then him!! :lol2:

ferrets do have an odour however if get boys and castrate them the smell pretty much disappears and the end up smelling like what ever you wash there bedding in girls only smell when they come into season so spaying is the way forward with them most people that think ferrets smell are the ones who have met entire ferrets


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

they do smell but i think you can get there scent glands removed im sure someone was on about this before


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

if a ferret gets scared or feels threatened it releases an odour like a skunk and believe me it does smell,as long as you dont scare them they dont smell that bad


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Kylie said:


> ignore cooljules!! he cant stand something smeller sweeter then him!! :lol2:
> 
> ferrets do have an odour however if get boys and castrate them the smell pretty much disappears and the end up smelling like what ever you wash there bedding in girls only smell when they come into season so spaying is the way forward with them most people that think ferrets smell are the ones who have met entire ferrets



well i just give 'stinkerbell' a hug...its not as bad as i thought they would smell, after years of thinking they did....

i always get up in the morning first (cos llama girl is a lazy girl) and go and see how it is...she gives a little wave...ok she doesnt but i wave at it!


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

My mum used to make me get changed when i came home to visit as she told me i smelt like a ferret! Yes they smell it lessens if their nutered. I personally don't think they should be kept in a house anyway but that's my opinion!


----------

